# clean old tank



## shippa (Aug 29, 2017)

hi there,

I have a really old tank, and next to it is a bilge pump. The system is old and needs to be refurbished, which is another project down the line.
the main concern right now is to clean the existing tank. The problem is that the space above the tank is minimal and I don't think I will be able to use a flexible hose to pump out the solids. Also, I think that I need a grinder/pump to remove the solids. 
Please take a look at the pictures, and drawing and let me know how I could clean this tank. maybe isolate the tank, change the level and cut it? any suggestion would be great. also let me know if more info is needed.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

It is customary to post an introduction....Check this out:



> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)
> 
> ...


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

SHIPPA;
What (2) two posts in a 6 month period and you still cannot do an Intro ?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Clearly its someone trying to fish for answers. I bet its the building custodian or owner who has access to the blueprints and who won't hire professionals.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I bet if you crawl inside you can find some lost jewelry!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here you go, this will clean it right up.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Oh no someone ate spaghetti in the shower again! Don't worry and use KABOOM! and clean that Sh!t up right up. :biggrin:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Why don't you solve the problem at the source instead. Don't let the waste build up. Save your money! Awesome new invention.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Debo22 said:


> Here you go, this will clean it right up.
> Kaboom Baby! (hilarious parody) - YouTube


:laughing: Debo just spilled my coffee, I'll need it to clean my truck now 🤣


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Here you go, this will clean it right up.


Did you listen to the end to the muffled disclaimer, turn the volume up to understand! 10 easy payments of 19.95$... this product doesn't really etc. haha!


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Bro that's too f in funny I'm eating lunch at Wendys looking like an idiot laughing my ass off...priceless!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

